# Deals for NFL ST and Superfan



## nbpc (Aug 14, 2006)

I know it's only April, but as a NFL nut, it's never a bad time to talk NFL.

Last year, I think I got screwed out of getting Superfan for free.

I've had NFL ST/SF for two years in a row. The only reason why I get SF is to get the games in HD. I could care less about the other stuff.

Any headsup?

NB


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

I know the price has gone up check the"programming and services"forum on this


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

nbpc said:


> I know it's only April, but as a NFL nut, it's never a bad time to talk NFL.
> 
> Last year, I think I got screwed out of getting Superfan for free.
> 
> ...


You have to check out Red Zone HD, FANtastic !


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

NFLST/Superfan have disappeared from my bill as of this month. (Prior to this, they were on my bill as $0.00 once it was paid for.) My only concern is for getting the early renewal lowest price having had it last year; I don't want to have to call a CSR and argue to get the early renewal price.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

Dr_J said:


> NFLST/Superfan have disappeared from my bill as of this month. (Prior to this, they were on my bill as $0.00 once it was paid for.) My only concern is for getting the early renewal lowest price having had it last year; I don't want to have to call a CSR and argue to get the early renewal price.


When you view your account online, do you see them on the "My Programming" page? They still show up on mine there...not sure if they were on the actual bill or not.


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

My latest issue of ESPN The Magazine has an ad for Sunday Ticket, which includes free Superfan for new Sunday Ticket subscribers. Man I hate that. I understand it, but I hate it.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

pigskins said:


> My latest issue of ESPN The Magazine has an ad for Sunday Ticket, which includes free Superfan for new Sunday Ticket subscribers. Man I hate that. I understand it, but I hate it.


Does the free Super Fan offer expire on a particular date?We've never subbed to Sunday Ticket (or any of the sports packages).But if they are still offering free Super Fan,we may go for it this coming season.


----------



## dinotheo (Sep 22, 2006)

nbpc said:


> I know it's only April, but as a NFL nut, it's never a bad time to talk NFL.
> 
> Last year, I think I got screwed out of getting Superfan for free.
> 
> ...


FWIW,
I had 2 coworkers cancel Sunday Ticket last year around this time. They were both called by DTV in mid August and they were both offered ST for $180. This included Superfan. One took the offer, the other refused it.

I cancelled mine this year. I used to have 6 TV's set up running 5 different games
plus the game mix. I got tired of moving these sets and receivers around every week and last year I only had the game mix and on other game.


----------



## jrinck (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd go for NFLST & Superfan for $180, but haven't they raised the prices way above that? Isn't it normally over $300?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

jrinck said:


> I'd go for NFLST & Superfan for $180, but haven't they raised the prices way above that? Isn't it normally over $300?


NFL ST is now up to $260 or $280 and SF is $99.


----------



## jrinck (Apr 3, 2008)

BMoreRavens said:


> NFL ST is now up to $260 or $280 and SF is $99.


I haven't subbed since the days when you could get NFLST for the $129 renewal price.

Now it's almost $400 for the full-deal? Ridiculous. :eek2:


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

OverThereTooMuch said:


> When you view your account online, do you see them on the "My Programming" page? They still show up on mine there...not sure if they were on the actual bill or not.


NFLST is there; Superfan is not. Not an emergency, since there's no early bird with Superfan, and I got it for free on that draft weekend deal last year.

I've avoided the DirecTV website as much as possible ever since when I added the HD Extra Pack, Superfan got disconnected last December.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Superfan pricing and the ability to order usually doesn't show up until June sometime. I'd wait until then if you're trying to get a deal as the CSRs will just be confused since it's not in their system right now.


----------



## jjohns (Sep 15, 2007)

Sunday Ticket and Superfan is the only reason I get DirecTV - as I am an NFL junkie. I am pretty well off so price is not the issue - but DirecTV is pricing themselves right out of a Sunday Ticket subscriber. This is beginning to get into some serious money. I can afford it but I am starting to feel like I am getting gouged.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

jjohns said:


> Sunday Ticket and Superfan is the only reason I get DirecTV - as I am an NFL junkie. I am pretty well off so price is not the issue - but DirecTV is pricing themselves right out of a Sunday Ticket subscriber. This is beginning to get into some serious money. I can afford it but I am starting to feel like I am getting gouged.


So lets assume for a second that the price is 340$. 340 divided by 17 weeks of NFL = 20$. You get to sit in the comfort of your home, watch the games in HD and get to choose which games you watch. Still seems like a deal.

I do have an issue with superfan in that with all the move that DTV is making toward HD, my view is if you are HD access subscriber AND NFL ST you should get the HD games without any extra fee. I really dont care for the game mix and some of the other SF stuff just want to see the games in HD if being broadcast. NHLCI and MLB both offer the HD as part of the deal why not NFL ST???


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

spidey said:


> NHLCI and MLB both offer the HD as part of the deal why not NFL ST???


MLB actually has a Superfan package as well to get the HD games. NHL and NBA has HD games included (probably because neither are all that popular and thus sales may be pretty low to not make it worth it).


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> Does the free Super Fan offer expire on a particular date?We've never subbed to Sunday Ticket (or any of the sports packages).But if they are still offering free Super Fan,we may go for it this coming season.


Yes, expires April 29, 2008!


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

jjohns said:


> Sunday Ticket and Superfan is the only reason I get DirecTV - as I am an NFL junkie. I am pretty well off so price is not the issue - but DirecTV is pricing themselves right out of a Sunday Ticket subscriber. This is beginning to get into some serious money. I can afford it but I am starting to feel like I am getting gouged.


That's EXACTLY my stance right now. I can afford it, but just based on principle, should cancel, and probably will unless I get SF for free, then I MAY stay.


----------



## Mindhaz (Sep 25, 2006)

spidey said:


> So lets assume for a second that the price is 340$. 340 divided by 17 weeks of NFL = 20$. You get to sit in the comfort of your home, watch the games in HD and get to choose which games you watch. Still seems like a deal.


If I sat at home every weekend watching football, I would agree with you. However I'm an NFL season ticket holder (- 8 games) and watching football is a social event for me. I have 3 or 4 friends (- 3 to 5 games) I watch football with regularly and they like to play host on NFL Sunday too... (they get to drink and stay home) unfortunately, they don't have D*... if they did, I'd just bring a box.

So I get to watch ST like 3 or 4 times each season, which is starting to work out to > $100 per week. This really really looks steep now that NFL network is replaying them for FREE. I used to just record the ST games.

I love the quality of D* and I love ST, but it's getting to the point where I'm not willing to afford either one. My bill is growing out of control...

ST is a bargain if you live out of your team's area. If that is all the subscribers D* is looking for then the price is fine, but for guys like me who regularly watch my local team in person or at a friend's house, the price is a little steep.

GO TITANS!!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

SDizzle said:


> That's EXACTLY my stance right now. I can afford it, but just based on principle, should cancel, and probably will unless I get SF for free, then I MAY stay.


I will also do the same. NFLST since 1997


----------



## schwalls (Apr 4, 2007)

I just called to cancel ST. The customer service rep simply asked why and I explained that the cost is too high and that they seem to offer better rates for new customers then us exisiting customers (I have had ST and SF for 7 years). He simply stated "OK I've removed this from your account. Is there anything else I can assist you with?". WOW, so much for customer retention.


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

schwalls said:


> I just called to cancel ST. The customer service rep simply asked why and I explained that the cost is too high and that they seem to offer better rates for new customers then us exisiting customers (I have had ST and SF for 7 years). He simply stated "OK I've removed this from your account. Is there anything else I can assist you with?". WOW, so much for customer retention.


Thanks for the warning! I am about to do the same thing. I have had ST since 1995...
Again thanks!


----------



## jjohns (Sep 15, 2007)

Smooth Jazzer said:


> Thanks for the warning! I am about to do the same thing. I have had ST since 1995...
> Again thanks!


The price is reaching the point where I have to reconsider renewing this year. Based on entertainment per dollar it's beginning to out-price itself.
$340 will buy a lot of nice things.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I agree the price is really getting to the point of not being worth it and like others not sure I will get it again this year especially if I don't get super sucker for free. I have had ST since 96 and was the reason I went to D*


----------



## demisod (Aug 5, 2005)

Is it established that Superfan is still needed to pick up the games in HD with the move of ST to MPEG4?


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

I will still subscribe. The per week argument works for me as I watch from the comfort of my own home each week. The only exception is if the Giants are playing in Tampa or Miami. This year they do not play the Dolphins or the Bucs so I'm home each Sunday for 17 weeks. Go Big Blue!!!!


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

SDizzle said:


> That's EXACTLY my stance right now. I can afford it, but just based on principle, should cancel, and probably will unless I get SF for free, then I MAY stay.


Add me to this list too. I get all the sports packages, but this will be the first time I cancel if SF isn't included free. Over $350 for everything is crazy. I can afford it, but this is getting ridiculous. I won't pay $260 for SD only.


----------



## jjohns (Sep 15, 2007)

What's the cheapest way to get D* but only get Sunday Ticket? If you only wanted Sunday Ticket in high def, what's the absolute lowest it would cost you? Absolute bare-bones for programming but Sunday Ticket in HD?


----------



## jmbrooks (Jan 11, 2004)

I'm out this year also. Even $260 is a hard pill to swallow and I would not pay that without games in HD. The only reason I got it in the first place was to see Denver games.

With the economy in recession this year and people spending less on luxuries, D* is going to loose a lot of ST subs unless they bring the price down to a reasonable level.


----------



## GP_23 (Sep 13, 2007)

schwalls said:


> I just called to cancel ST. The customer service rep simply asked why and I explained that the cost is too high and that they seem to offer better rates for new customers then us exisiting customers (I have had ST and SF for 7 years). He simply stated "OK I've removed this from your account. Is there anything else I can assist you with?". WOW, so much for customer retention.


I had the same experience too! I thought for sure they would try to do something so you would not cancel Sunday Ticket...guess not!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

jjohns said:


> What's the cheapest way to get D* but only get Sunday Ticket? If you only wanted Sunday Ticket in high def, what's the absolute lowest it would cost you? Absolute bare-bones for programming but Sunday Ticket in HD?


Well, you have to have a base programming package. Family is the lowest at $29 a month.
Then add the $10 HD enabling fee.
Then Sunday Ticket for whatever you're getting it for (renewal is cheaper then list price).
Then add $99 for Superfan.

This is of course assuming you can't get another deal.

By the way, if you are a new sub they always have awesome deals late July and August for Sunday Ticket.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

jmbrooks said:


> I'm out this year also. Even $260 is a hard pill to swallow and I would not pay that without games in HD. The only reason I got it in the first place was to see Denver games.
> 
> With the economy in recession this year and people spending less on luxuries, D* is going to loose a lot of ST subs unless they bring the price down to a reasonable level.


I agree I think I may bail this year screw the NFL and their greedy ways


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> I agree I think I may bail this year screw the NFL and their greedy ways


DirecTV sets the price. Not the NFL.


----------



## Capt'n (Aug 23, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> DirecTV sets the price. Not the NFL.


It goes both ways. The NFL required a lot of money from Directv to keep the ticket.

It is getting out of hand though. The price for ST is one thing, but SF is what really pisses me off.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Yes I know D* sets the price but the fact the price they set still don't make money for them says a lot about the whole deal.

I agree that SF is just plain wrong after paying what they want us to pay for ST already.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Isn't it a loss leader for D*? They paid a premium to keep the exclusive, so there's no way they'll make money off of it directly, but I thought they kept it so they would get/keep the extra subscribers.


----------



## Proc (Jan 19, 2006)

E-mail I received today:

"Order NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ for 5 payments of $53.80 ($269) and save $20 off the regular-season price. Offer ends 7/31."

Last year it was $43.80/5 months = $229

Price went up $40.

No word in the e-mail about SuperFan.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Capt'n;1554774 said:


> It goes both ways. The NFL required a lot of money from Directv to keep the ticket.


DirecTV paid the NFL a lot of money in order to maintain exclusive rights to Sunday Ticket. If they hadn't done so, the NFL could have sold it to many different providers, which would have resulted in a lower per-subscriber cost.

But DirecTV uses their Sunday Ticket exclusivity as leverage against other providers who don't have Sunday Ticket.

So, essentially, DirecTV overpaid for Sunday Ticket and now expects their subscribers to overpay for it as well.

The high cost of Sunday Ticket is caused 100% DirecTV's decisions. The NFL shares no blame in the high cost. If Sunday Ticket were available to all providers, like the other sports packages, it would cost a fraction of what we are currently paying.


----------



## Capt'n (Aug 23, 2007)

I understand it was Directv's decision to pay the high price. That doesn't mean the NFL shares no blame for it. They know Directv will pay just about anything to keep it and they took advantage of that.

As far as I know, SF is all Directv's doing. It's just plain greed imo. We already pay for HD access. It pisses me off they created the SF channels so they have something to justify the price with. If they took the HD out of SF, no one would pay the huge price for just the couple of channels you would get. It would be more like a $5 add on. The money they get from SF is existing revenue for them. They won't give up existing revenue. The cost _might_ come down, but they will hold on to it for as long as they can imo.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Proc said:


> E-mail I received today:
> 
> "Order NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ for 5 payments of $53.80 ($269) and save $20 off the regular-season price. Offer ends 7/31."
> 
> ...


I just got this email as well and if they are steadfast in this pricing I in fact will be done with ST. The package isn't what it once was with games being pulled for Sunday, Monday, and the NFL Network games. I don't remember what I paid back in 96 when I first got it but think it was around the 100.00 mark. I have no prioblem paying 220.00 like I did last year with SF for free so I will put the ball in their court and let them decide if 220.00 is better than 0 dollars


----------



## ElectronJunky (Aug 1, 2007)

Proc said:


> E-mail I received today:
> 
> "Order NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ for 5 payments of $53.80 ($269) and save $20 off the regular-season price. Offer ends 7/31."
> 
> ...


I too received the same email. It is getting harder and harder to justify this purchase every year. I have sub'd to DTV for over 10 years just because of their NFL coverage. I can't remember a recent year that they haven't had a price increase.

The SF price is what takes the cake. We are paying for something that we should be already receiving. Isn't this what we pay HD Access for?

The main reason I sub is to receive Cowboy games as I am out of market. But with the Cowboys playing 6 games this year in prime time and possibly more being nationally televised it is really hard to justify this outrageous expense.

I agree with the above posts... DTV what is it worth to you? $240 or $0.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I signed up for the monthly plan in January. 
$23.55 for 11 months = $259.


----------



## kaszeta (Apr 8, 2008)

ElectronJunky said:


> The SF price is what takes the cake. We are paying for something that we should be already receiving. Isn't this what we pay HD Access for?


The two things that got me leaving were:

(a) I used to get the HD games for free. Now they want SF for it. Granted, there are a lot more HD games now, but still....

(b) I used to never have to worry about blackouts. Just set the Sunday Ticket channel and forget about it until I wanted to watch it. Now, I have to carefully check to make sure my game will get aired, and sometime one of the the TV stations in my area switches their game broadcast at the last minute (this was *really* irritating when you couldn't get our DMA's channels, so you'd miss the game entirely).


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> I signed up for the monthly plan in January.
> $23.55 for 11 months = $259.


Same here and I found I just loved the Red Zone channel in HD last year. I play in a week by week cash pick em league and the Red Zone HD is awesome. Last year I did get a great deal after cancelling it though. They called me back with a offer that saved me like 150$ over the regular price. This year I just decided $24 a month isn't that bad, but I'm still hoping to find a way to get a discount on superfan. My hope last year and this coming year is to win enough cash to pay for ST.

My local team is the Rams but I grew up without them in St Louis so I've enjoyed teams like the Stealers and several other franchises I like to follow. So the ST allows me to follow many of the teams I like, but i agree the price is outrages compared to any other PPV. I'd say when this deal expires under Malones leadership the ST may leave Directv and end up with Verizon.


----------



## tlieberg (Apr 17, 2008)

What happens if you cancel now and then try to sign up in July/August as a new subscriber?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> I signed up for the monthly plan in January.
> $23.55 for 11 months = $259.


+1 as did I. I love being able to spread it out like that.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

tlieberg said:


> What happens if you cancel now and then try to sign up in July/August as a new subscriber?


If you're talking about cancelling your service and trying to come back as a new subscriber, it won't work. You can stay away for a few years and they'll consider you new (not sure how many,) but a few months won't work.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

tlieberg said:


> What happens if you cancel now and then try to sign up in July/August as a new subscriber?


And if you're thinking cancelling only Sunday Ticket and trying to 'come back' in a couple of months as a new Sunday Ticket subscrber, I seriously doubt that will work, either.


----------



## cbearnm (Sep 6, 2006)

After 11 seasons of Sunday Ticket (the whole reason I bought DirecTV) I think I have to shoot this horse. The latest price increase and coupled with SuperFan, which I got for free the last 2 years, just makes it too much. I can afford the price, I have paid more to go to one game, but the point is I don't want to pay it. 

And as far as the 'monthly' payment plan, the cost is still the same. It reminds me of the last time I was in the market for a car. I knew exactly what I wanted to pay (and no more). The salesman kept trying to get me to pay more, but I told him my price. He then pulled out the old 'What do you want your payment to be ?". I told him I was leaving because he wanted to treat me like a rube. I said that this is my price, the payment can be adjusted by adjusting the number of payments.

I don't care if it's $259 or $23.55/month for 11 months or $2.35/month for 110 months. With SuperFan, it is just more than I want to spend for it. And it is unwatchable, at this point, without SuperFan. For $20 per game, it is cheaper for me to go to a sports bar. 

Plus the Steelers, my team, have 5 prime time games. Throw in that I will probably be able to get the game against the Cowboys and there are only 10 games I would need to go to a sports bar, the average suddenly jumps to $34/game. on ST. And there is a chance that they will be on broadcast for a couple of 'regular' games. That makes the ST price per game even higher.

Sure, there is the aspect of getting the bigger games and Red Zone, but being at a Sports Bar is like that anyway. And I don't use them during Steelers games.

Well, I have finally hit my tipping point and am a little sad to make the call to cancel ST. I am waiting until the first payment hits my statement, just in case they create a deal (highly doubtful). It just isn't a value any more.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't mean to criticize your post as far as the part about going to the bar to see the games. But wouldn't you pay just as much for a couple of beers and nachos. Then not being to pause the game for example or the most important......have a clean bathroom.


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

cbearnm said:


> I don't care if it's $259 or $23.55/month for 11 months or $2.35/month for 110 months. With SuperFan, it is just more than I want to spend for it. And it is unwatchable, at this point, without SuperFan. For $20 per game, it is cheaper for me to go to a sports bar.


I used to have season tickets to the 49ers when they were good. As I understand it a game ticket is $61 and parking is $25 and if I go to a sports bar I'll spend way more than that with the side bets and dice shaking. I am very grateful for SF. I am saving money.. :lol:


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

cbearnm said:


> And as far as the 'monthly' payment plan, the cost is still the same. It reminds me of the last time I was in the market for a car. I knew exactly what I wanted to pay (and no more). The salesman kept trying to get me to pay more, but I told him my price. He then pulled out the old 'What do you want your payment to be ?". I told him I was leaving because he wanted to treat me like a rube. I said that this is my price, the payment can be adjusted by adjusting the number of payments.


Yes it is the same (actually $10 cheaper if the renew price is $269) but the point is that I can budget $23 a month a lot easier then $60 a month for 5 months or whatnot. Thus it takes the "sting" out of the price for me since I'm just paying for it every month. In fact I just dropped the 2 movie channels I had which saved me...wait for it....$23 a month.  Either that or I eat out 2 less times for lunch a month and I've got it covered. That's easy enough to do.



> For $20 per game, it is cheaper for me to go to a sports bar.


I spend $20 just in the first 15 minutes. You must have a cheap bar to go to.  6 hours later I'm a quarter of the way to paying for Sunday Ticket for the whole season! And I don't drink all that much.



> Well, I have finally hit my tipping point and am a little sad to make the call to cancel ST. I am waiting until the first payment hits my statement, just in case they create a deal (highly doubtful). It just isn't a value any more.


We all have our price where it's not worth it anymore. Nothing wrong with that at all. Good luck!


----------



## Wolverine7 (Oct 19, 2007)

Does someone have a link confirming that Superfan is required to get Sunday Ticket channels in HD? 

I'm on the fence about spending the 5 month @ $54 plan they just emailed about, but an extra $99 will make this a guaranteed NO from me!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Wolverine7 said:


> Does someone have a link confirming that Superfan is required to get Sunday Ticket channels in HD?
> 
> I'm on the fence about spending the 5 month @ $54 plan they just emailed about, but an extra $99 will make this a guaranteed NO from me!


Yes it is required. It has been for 4 years running now. However many people get it for free or discounted by calling and complaining about it.

If you want a link just go to DirecTV's website and the Sunday Ticket page. Explained right there.


----------



## tlieberg (Apr 17, 2008)

So let's see, ST doesn't get me Sunday or Monday night games and those are already in HD. ST blacks out the games on my local channels and the national game will almost certainly be in HD and there's a good chance the local game is too. That's four games in HD that ST or SF don't do anything about. And later in the season when NFL network joins the fray with Thursday or Saturday night games, those will be in HD too and again not provided by ST/SF. Upwards of 25-40% of a week's games will be in HD without SF and I should shell out another hondo to get the rest on top of the HD premium I'm already paying and the significant price increase for ST, year over year? Give me a break.

And on top of all that I have to watch ads in my mailbox for SF as a free upgrade for new subscribers? 

Not to tip my hand but Customer Retention might as well mark me down for a phone call in August - give me SF for free or cancel ST entirely. I see no reason for new customers to be given preferential treatment over existing customers. If ST is a loss-leader, that loss should be funded by newbies, not 8 year subscribers.


----------



## O2BRich (Nov 8, 2006)

ElectronJunky said:


> It is getting harder and harder to justify this purchase every year. I have sub'd to DTV for over 10 years just because of their NFL coverage. I can't remember a recent year that they haven't had a price increase.
> 
> The SF price is what takes the cake. We are paying for something that we should be already receiving. Isn't this what we pay HD Access for?


I totally agree. Getting games in HD is all I want. Watching them is SD in unacceptable.

What is ST worth to me now that more games are on national channels?
$10 maybe $15 a week!!!!

I am currently fighting with my wife as I want to cancel (because I think it is a scam to charge extra to get the games in HD) and she does not.

Of course I pay for it not her


----------



## djc45 (Apr 18, 2008)

Pigskins, 

Does the ad in your magazine, for the free Superfan with first time Sunday Ticket subscription, say if you can activate the offer from the DirecTV website or would I need to call them up? 
Is there any offer number or code in the ad that i'd need to quote to the CSR.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I will be renewing mine even though I will not even watch all the games I want. I am a New Orleans Saints season ticket holder. I am working out of state, so cannot even make all of the home games. But I want and will watch every game that I can via Directv in glorious HD on my 92" screen.


----------



## Wolverine7 (Oct 19, 2007)

Heh, maybe DTV will allow the deal in reverse. Give us Superfan/HD channels and turn off the SD channels. I'd pay $99 for that and drop the ST part


----------



## GP_23 (Sep 13, 2007)

Wolverine7 said:


> Heh, maybe DTV will allow the deal in reverse. Give us Superfan/HD channels and turn off the SD channels. I'd pay $99 for that and drop the ST part


I would pay the $99 for that without question!


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Or more realistically, charge the same price for ST, but give the choice for only the HD games, and if there are a couple a weekend again this year that are SD, have only those in SD. SF can be Game Mix, Red Zone, and Player Tracker.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm pretty much committed to watching every Steelers game from the comfort of my home this year (except when they play Tennessee in December where I'm still crossing my fingers I can get tickets to see them in Nashville), so I'm in for ST for the foreseeable future and foreseeable price increases (though I do hope I can get SF for free again - I've had it for two years and haven't paid a cent for it yet). 

But I can't imagine that ST can remain financially viable if it only appeals to hard core, out of market team fans like myself. Surely they've got to be reaching the upper limits of what enough people will pay for this thing to make it profitable.


----------



## EKrimmer (Mar 21, 2008)

tlieberg said:


> So let's see, ST doesn't get me Sunday or Monday night games and those are already in HD. ST blacks out the games on my local channels and the national game will almost certainly be in HD and there's a good chance the local game is too.


Please clarify this part of your post regarding blackouts. We've had ST for 7 years now (SD only). What I've seen is if a game is on the local FOX or CBS channel it wasn't available on ST. Is that what you meant?

Further - regarding SF - We got HD recently and I want to know if a game is on FOX or CBS locally in HD will I be able to see it in HD if I don't have SF?

GO STEELERS!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

cbearnm said:


> After 11 seasons of Sunday Ticket (the whole reason I bought DirecTV) I think I have to shoot this horse. The latest price increase and coupled with SuperFan, which I got for free the last 2 years, just makes it too much. I can afford the price, I have paid more to go to one game, but the point is I don't want to pay it.
> 
> And as far as the 'monthly' payment plan, the cost is still the same. It reminds me of the last time I was in the market for a car. I knew exactly what I wanted to pay (and no more). The salesman kept trying to get me to pay more, but I told him my price. He then pulled out the old 'What do you want your payment to be ?". I told him I was leaving because he wanted to treat me like a rube. I said that this is my price, the payment can be adjusted by adjusting the number of payments.
> 
> ...


With the exception of you supporting the wrong team :lol: ....your post reflects my sentiments exactly - different team - same situation. As a loyal and avid fan of NFL Sunday Ticket since it started - the time may indeed be here for us to part ways.


----------



## JFHughes08088 (Mar 24, 2007)

O2BRich said:


> I totally agree. Getting games in HD is all I want. Watching them is SD in unacceptable.
> 
> What is ST worth to me now that more games are on national channels?
> $10 maybe $15 a week!!!!
> ...


Pay the bill for something she wants and you are paying. Don't pay the bill for something she wants and you will still pay........just in a different way.

Me, I would rather be light in the wallet.


----------



## djc45 (Apr 18, 2008)

Can anyone confirm that there is an offer through 30th April for new ST customers to get SF free. It was mentioned on here that there was an ad in this months ESPN magazine with that offer.

Anyone got more details, do I need to speak to a CSR for this offer or what?


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 13, 2006)

It's become harder and harder to stick with Sunday Ticket. The price goes up each year, yet seems like there's fewer games it's needed for each year, especially late in the season when it comes crunch time, and usually the more important games are nationally televised with the advent of flexible scheduling for late-season games. 

An example of this: Thanksgiving weekend. There's 16 games that weekend. On Thanksgiving Day, I'll have access to all 3 games that day. The Sunday of that weekend, my CBS & Fox affiliate will each have an early afternoon game and one of them will have a late afternoon game. That's 3 more games. Then NBC has the Sunday night game, and ESPN the Monday night game. That's 2 more games. So out of the 16 games that weekend, I'll have access to 8 of them. Half of the games. And when you consider bye weeks, 35% to 40% of the games I have access to without Sunday ticket.

About the only way I could justify getting Sunday Ticket is if I knew I wouldn't have access to seeing my favorite team for the majority of the season. Thankfully, I'm not in that situation.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

EKrimmer said:


> Please clarify this part of your post regarding blackouts. We've had ST for 7 years now (SD only). What I've seen is if a game is on the local FOX or CBS channel it wasn't available on ST. Is that what you meant?
> 
> Further - regarding SF - We got HD recently and I want to know if a game is on FOX or CBS locally in HD will I be able to see it in HD if I don't have SF?
> 
> GO STEELERS!!


If you have the equipment to get your locals in HD (either via sat with the HD Access Fee or OTA), whether you have ST and/or SuperFan will not have any effect on what you get on your locals. If your local channel is actually broadcasting the game in HD, you should get it just fine.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

EKrimmer said:


> Please clarify this part of your post regarding blackouts. We've had ST for 7 years now (SD only). What I've seen is if a game is on the local FOX or CBS channel it wasn't available on ST. Is that what you meant?


That is correct. Any game on your local channels will not be available on Sunday Ticket SD. In terms of HD it depends. Some markets don't blackout, other do and still others partially blackout (like mine where Fox is blacked out but CBS is not).



> Further - regarding SF - We got HD recently and I want to know if a game is on FOX or CBS locally in HD will I be able to see it in HD if I don't have SF?


Superfan or Sunday Ticket has no effect on your ability to get your locals in HD.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> That is correct. Any game on your local channels will not be available on Sunday Ticket SD. In terms of HD it depends. Some markets don't blackout, other do and still others partially blackout (like mine where Fox is blacked out but CBS is not).
> 
> Superfan or Sunday Ticket has no effect on your ability to get your locals in HD.


Newsflash!!!
This just in: New customers who sign up for directv and get the NFL Draft offer (Sign up for NFL now, get SF free.


----------



## mva5580 (Jan 8, 2008)

For one thing, yes the price is totally ridiculous. There's no way I would pay that price, and hell I wouldn't even pay half of it. Why?

Because there are so many games on TV now, what is the point? Almost every week, there are multiple games on Fox & CBS, the Sunday night game, and then the Monday night game. As someone who enjoys the NFL, I really don't see why you would need more than what's already on TV.

But everyone who is complaining about the price increase, you've got understand that you are their target to begin with, the "hardcore" sports/NFL fan. If you're already paying the fee, DTV figures a little price increase is going to keep the great majority of the people still subscribed, and the people who don't, they're probably making up that money in the price increase plus whatever new subscribers are added. I mean seriously if they didn't, they wouldn't keep raising the price. 

And why does everyone feel the need to complain when it comes to customer retention? Why do you feel that DTV is OBLIGATED to keep your business? They're not. I hate people who feel like they need to be babied and catered to constantly. 

You made your decision, you canceled. If you were in the powers-that-be position at DTV, and you decided to raise the price of a service, what is the point then of offering everyone who calls to cancel some sort of compensation deal? You're canceling them out at that point.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

mva5580 said:


> Because there are so many games on TV now, what is the point? Almost every week, there are multiple games on Fox & CBS, the Sunday night game, and then the Monday night game. As someone who enjoys the NFL, I really don't see why you would need more than what's already on TV.


This is frankly no different then it was 10 years ago. Only thing new now is 6 weeks or so of Thursday night games.

Anyway, it's all what you want. I find myself rarely watching the games that are available to me on my locals. Crappy Lions every week on Fox and CBS usually has Colts or Browns. Yea, whatever. Without Sunday Ticket I wouldn't get to see *my* team more then 3-4 times a year and I'd rarely get to see the games I actually want to watch. So for me Sunday Ticket has extreme value. Do I want to pay for Superfan? Heck no, who does. That's why every year I work to get a deal on it and so far I've never paid full price for it.


----------



## tlieberg (Apr 17, 2008)

mva5580 said:


> For one thing, yes the price is totally ridiculous. There's no way I would pay that price, and hell I wouldn't even pay half of it. Why?
> 
> Because there are so many games on TV now, what is the point? Almost every week, there are multiple games on Fox & CBS, the Sunday night game, and then the Monday night game. As someone who enjoys the NFL, I really don't see why you would need more than what's already on TV.
> 
> ...


DTV isn't obligated to keep my business, but any company that favors new customers over repeat, long-time customers is playing with fire. Sunday ticket is a _major_ distinction between DTV and its competitors. If they piss in that pool enough, it will lose its value. Already they charge almost twice the cost I paid when I signed up originally for ST which is well beyond the rate of inflation in that period and now they want to charge a 36% premium for HD when they already have those feeds and I'm already paying a premium for HD access in general? And then they'll give the HD access to new customers for free? Say what?

I've no problem with companies charging what the market will bear, but as a consumer in said market, I think I'm within my rights to signal when I will bear no more.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm considering signing up for NFL radio online for the season. I know it's nowhere near the same thing, but it's only $30!

http://www.nfl.com/fieldpass/faq

With that, all of the games on the major networks plus the NFL network showing cut down versions of the best games every week, I think maybe I can survive another season or two until the contract is renegotiated.


----------



## EKrimmer (Mar 21, 2008)

JLucPicard said:


> If you have the equipment to get your locals in HD (either via sat with the HD Access Fee or OTA), whether you have ST and/or SuperFan will not have any effect on what you get on your locals. If your local channel is actually broadcasting the game in HD, you should get it just fine.


Thanks to all for the response. Now to work on my whining to CSR to get SF


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

EKrimmer said:


> Thanks to all for the response. Now to work on my whining to CSR to get SF


good luck with that...theyre gettin worse and worse by the day..just like sprint.


----------



## EKrimmer (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks - it will be my first attempt :eek2:


----------

